# Sunken eyes



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a doe that is due in january. Doing my check on them I noticed she has sunken eyes. She has good appetite poops berries. She is 7 yrs old this will be her fourth kidding. Can anyone tell me what causes this? How to fix it?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Dehydration is one cause

Has their water frozen recently or maybe another goat is guarding the water source or a nearby entrance?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Also make sure she is not walking tenderly on her feet which is keeping her from the water tank. That would be the start of Toxemia.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

She is up and about I have refilled her trough three times this week. So she is drinking water.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

She is in a separate pen from the rest. She is a bully.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would check rectal temperature and FAMACHA next then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

I would have a vet look at her.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Her FAMACHA I have been working on but her eyes are so sunken it's hard to tell. I will check her temp.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Do you have photos?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That is weird because the only time I have seen the sunken eyes has been when the goat is very dehydrated, but it doesn’t sound like this is the case for her. Maybe make up a bucket or electrolytes and see if she will drink that? I would think though if she was that dehydrated she wouldn’t be eating, dehydration and poor appetite usually are linked together. I second trying to see if you can get a picture


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I will try in the morning. Her pasterns are very weak . I have held off giving the bo se. Is it safe to give during pregnancy? What is the dosage? She is due beginning of January. She is almost full term and I'm thinking she's got twins I have been giving grain. She is still losing weight. I'm in process of treating worms. Idk what else to do


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

She wasn't happy


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Try cleaning the water bucket every day, and refill with fresh water. On the pictures she looks under nutrished. And very pregnant. I would be worried. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Everyone is better after worming and red cell for a week and she looks worse. I gave a shot of bo se this morning . I'm really afraid this has to do with my definicy with selenium. I've read extremely deficient goats start shutting down the kidneys. And livers. I know it's vital for organ function. Hopefully she will look better after this. How long after one shot is safe to give another? Can I give the kids a shot when they are born?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you also give her a vitamin E gelcap? Squirt it in her mouth. The vitamin E helps with the selenium absorption. 

Yes, you can give the new born kids Bo-Se as well as the gel cap. 
She looks like a sweet girl. Best of luck with the kidding.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There is no set time frame on when you can or can not give another shot. There is some that get away with once a year and there’s others that have to give it once a month. I would NOT start off with once a month. If you have not already given BOSE it is very safe to give to pregnant goats.
If you can get a fecal on her. It’s kinda odd that she got worse after worming. If I were to guess on why she got worse I would say she probably needed a follow up worming 10 days later or she had a heavy load and needs more iron now. But a fecal would tell you if that was the case or not, or if maybe she had cocci or another parasite that the wormer didn’t cover. 
SalteyLove brought up pregnancy toxemia. She is right there in the perfect time frame to her it and she does look like she might have a small herd in there. Grab some ketosis strips from a drug store and check her urine. The strips are pretty cheap and they don’t hurt to have on hand anyways. 
Water wise I would keep making sure her water is full and she can get to it, I would put out a bucket of electrolytes and maybe even drench some to her. The thing about electrolytes is the more they consume the more it will encourage them to drink. 
Sorry for the long all over the place post, just trying to think of different things for you. I hope she starts doing better for you


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank u very much I will pick some strips up when I get off work and start her on electrolytes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How much Bo-se did you give her?
Be careful, you do not want to overdose selenium, as you cannot reverse it.

If her kids are born weak and have weak legs, give 1/4 to 1/2 cc SQ of Bo-se depending on kid size. 1 x

What kind of wormer did you give?
How much?

How is her inner lower eyelid coloring, is she anemic?
If so, she needs horse red cell, 6 cc's per 100 lbs daily, 1 x a day for 1 week, then 1 x a week. 
Check color daily, if it gets to famancha borderline safe, stop at that time no matter what day. 

How is her udder? Is it tight?

She looks like she is dropping and her tail head as well, looking posty.
She looks close to labor?
Any discharge?

Can you get pics of her rear and udder area?

She looks like an older doe.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I gave her 2.5 ml. She was anemic. She has been on red cell for a week. She was wormed with ivermectin 1%injectable orally at 3cc. Her due date is January 4 2020. She has not bagged up yet I will get pictures. She is I know 7 to 8 years old


toth boer goats said:


> How much Bo-se did you give her


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Update: I checked her eyes. She is borderline. Didn't get a udder picture will try tomorrow. She is more active today than yesterday and eating good as always


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I checked her ligs she is not close to kidding no discharge


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> The vitamin E helps with the selenium absorption.


Yupp. The ratio should be around 1/1000, that is 1 microgram selenium to 1000 micrograms of E-vitamin. (1000 microgram = 1 milligram.) (And 1000 milligrams = 1 gram, but that is far too much to give.)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Remember to worm her 10 days later as well. You may want to do 3 x 10 days apart, if she was really wormy.
Ivomec orally is 1 cc per 30 lbs.
what does she weigh?

Glad she is at borderline safe eyelid coloring.
You can stop the red cell and monitor her.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Right now I'm worried about her being so thin and she hasn't got a bag yet . I added more alfalfa to her diet


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree. I wonder if she is really getting the food she eats, or if "someone" eats it inside her.

Otherwise I am beginning to suspect CAE. mg:


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

She is eating like a horse u put it in front of her she eats it


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm upping the amount of grain she gets and feeding twice instead of once. I don't think she has CAE. I think she has two leeches inside her or aliens????


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Aliens better than CAE. Try if a fecal test can name those aliens?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Have a fecal done for sure. You say she is eating well, how much grain is she getting and what kind is it? How much Alfalfa? 
I'd be really concerned about not having an udder if she is due in a couple of weeks. Are you 100% sure on her due date? 
That fecal is very vital info, I'd have that done ASAP. I know here, the last few years Ivermectin by itself is really useless for many worms. So keep in mind there is a lot of resistance to Ivermectin nationwide.

Do you have protein/molasses tubs out for your pregnant does? I highly recommend getting one for them. Not sure if I've mentioned that or not.
I believe this is the one we are currently using, feed store recommended and he is very experienced in animal nutrition. 200lbs and runs around $75 
Purina Accuration Hi Fat Tub
https://www.purinamills.com/Busines...k/Purina-Accuration-Hi-Fat-Block.pdf?ext=.pdf

We put it out a little over a week ago, I haven't been out in a couple of days to check it, but they had been eating on it fairly well. They also get Alfalfa hay, regular hay, and have been getting 1lb. of feed in the evenings. Due in a month, I'll start adding a little bit of feed in the mornings.

Definitely check ketones even if she is eating.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

She is getting sweet feed wholes oats and alfalfa pellets. 1 lb of the pellets .


----------

